# AMPS UNDER 400$ WITH THE BEST SINAD



## dreadknot (Jun 9, 2017)

very important question for anyone who knows , I'm looking to upgrade from my xli 800 for better signal to noise ratio, I was

going for outlaw audio model 2200 to match my 976 receiver from them but it's out of stock no telling when it will be back, so after I saw this a video review on the a800 an the km 750 an the price I thought it would either would be a great alternative so to

you which is better than the xli 800 (a800 or the km750) im leaning torwards the km 750 for the price but id like to know the sinad spec an how it compares to the a800 an the xli 800

an with the gain knobs at 70% how is the heat build My current configuration with my xli for my fronts and center an sides and backs, from the Receiver channel output is - 7db on my fronts an side's, on my center and backs is - 10db The xlr preouts is rated

as 4v to 9v an all my xli's are set in 1.4vrms mode What are the sensitivity options for the a800


----------

